# ماهى انواع الطاقة المتجددة



## احمد_7 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

وكيفية الاستفادة منها
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 أكتوبر 2006)

راجع دروس دورة الطاقة المتجددة من 1 إلى آخر درس تجد الإجابة بالتفصيل

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## احمد_7 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يالكردى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو أخي الكريم

وإذا ما وجدت طلبك نحن جاهزون ان شاء الله


----------

